# How is this done and where?



## asiatic43 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello All,

I have a few high resolution BW photographs that I would like to put on T shirts. My question is how are these done and who specializes in this? Do they also prepare the photograph for printing for you?

Thanks,

Oneself


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Those are really neat prints! Love the MJ Fox print.

For the white shirt print, it can be sublimated. Easier and faster production.

For general printing, screen printing will do best for both dark and light colored shirt. Discharge white ink for the print on black shirt. These shirts will be printed first before sewn.


----------



## asiatic43 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks!

I recently had this one done and it came out awful, I gave them the pic and they said they would use 4 screens and convert it to halftone, but i'm not happy at all with it. Thats why I'm looking for a specialist, these came out so bad I dont even want to sell them.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Even on the forums I get no respect!

lol yeah those shirts r so cool! I've done pictures in black and white like that and I've just converted it to half tones and used one screen. Came out great. Screen printed with plastisol.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

asiatic43 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I recently had this one done and it came out awful, I gave them the pic and they said they would use 4 screens and convert it to halftone, but i'm not happy at all with it. Thats why I'm looking for a specialist, these came out so bad I dont even want to sell them.


 Is this a pic of the actual print? And how good of an original did you supply? I know you want what you want but this isn't a bad print in my opinion. It's kinda rough and grainy...may not be intentional... but I like it. Unless it was a pretty high resolution original, it's going to look 'rough' when blown up to this size.

Another issue...

Do you get permission to use these images?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

asiatic43 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I recently had this one done and it came out awful, I gave them the pic and they said they would use 4 screens and convert it to halftone, but i'm not happy at all with it. Thats why I'm looking for a specialist, these came out so bad I dont even want to sell them.


hard to tell if it's poor printing or a poor separation. can you post an original image to compare it too?
It looks like a bad black, gray and white halftone print. i'm thinking they used an underbase. not a bad idea but it looks like there's underbase under the black causing pickup, allowing the white underbase to show through as tiny pin holes. (just guessing from this pic)


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

red514 said:


> hard to tell if it's poor printing or a poor separation. can you post an original image to compare it too?
> It looks like a bad black, gray and white halftone print. i'm thinking they used an underbase. not a bad idea but it looks like there's underbase under the black causing pickup, allowing the white underbase to show through as tiny pin holes. (just guessing from this pic)



Good point and good eyes Red.  The image is really showing a good white underbase because the part of the actual shirt is a bit shadowy far from the color of the shirt of that guy printed.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

jsf said:


> Good point and good eyes Red.  The image is really showing a good white underbase because the part of the actual shirt is a bit shadowy far from the color of the shirt of that guy printed.


ya it's a very bright and solid white, makes me think there's a solid underbase under the whole thing. If registration is off a bit or there's pick up, you're going to get that grainy look :/

best approach for that would be using an inverted version of the design to create a halftoned underbase. that'll give bright whites, slightly more tone range on white ground, and less ink deposit on the garment. I also would have gone with a darker gray instead of the light gray, there's way too much contrast between the black ink color and the light gray.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## asiatic43 (Feb 12, 2011)

red514 said:


> hard to tell if it's poor printing or a poor separation. can you post an original image to compare it too?
> It looks like a bad black, gray and white halftone print. i'm thinking they used an underbase. not a bad idea but it looks like there's underbase under the black causing pickup, allowing the white underbase to show through as tiny pin holes. (just guessing from this pic)



Here is the original image to compare it to. I sent them the photoshop file, it was 300dpi.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

asiatic43 said:


> Here is the original image to compare it to. I sent them the photoshop file, it was 300dpi.


Whoa, dang Bro. I see what you mean. It could be a number of reasons. It should've been a pretty straight forward black, white and maybe a couple shades of gray. Try another printer and be clear about what print quality you expect. As far as the all-over thing, do a search on this forum. You should find some references.

Post back what you find...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It looks like the printer just wasn't up to the task.

You can find printers that do all over printing here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html

If you show them what you expect, they should be able to tell you before hand if they can reproduce it the way you want.


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

We could help you out - we do this type of printing all of the time (both grayscale and full color) and have the capability to print large prints (up to 43w x 40 tall).

Give me a shout or PM if you'd like to discuss further.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

spreadingink said:


> ...we do this type of printing all of the time (both grayscale and full color) and have the capability to print large prints (up to 43w x 40 tall)


Dang, I guess you do!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

@asiatic43 Dave from @spreadingink knows his stuff. Definitely give him a call or email to see what he can do for you.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

ya the original image is of good quality and clarity. i'm thinking it was just a poor sep and bad print :/


----------

